# BMW Missing from Android Automotive Consortium.



## achopra (Jun 27, 2012)

BMW does not even have the BMW Remote App on android. I enjoyed the app on my iPhone before it was stolen and I had to switch to a MotoG.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Now, I didn't see BMW on the OAA list, maybe that's because they seemed to be more Apple fans, offering connectivity for Apple devices in their vehicles. Maybe since the Android software is more open, it can take away from BMW charging large amounts for navigation and other technologies and I'm sure they wouldn't want that. Could be that Audi just got to the party first. What do you think?


Neither. I wouldn't consider any automotive OEM to be true "Apple fans"; support for Apple devices in current production BMW automobiles is largely an afterthought. Furthermore, Apple's expertise in the IVI market is nugatory.

Regarding "navigation and other technologies": initiatives such as OAA and GENIVI Alliance focus on standardizing software development processes, system integration and application programming interfaces; OEMs are free to design IVI applications and establish pricing for customers however they wish.

Keep in mind that BMW Group is already a member of GENIVI Alliance. Audi is not, which may be why they are among the initial automotive OEM members of OAA. Then again, Hyundai, Honda, and General Motors are members of _both_ OAA and GENIVI Alliance. Perhaps BMW will join OAA in the future.


----------

